# what???



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

No one else thinking troll?


----------



## Widestance_Politics (Jun 2, 2010)

Bob Badger said:


> No one else thinking troll?


Text-type + Pot-leaf + Kansas = Yes

Either a troll or a good You-Tube Arc-Explosion clip in the making........


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

slowmo said:


> am i the only one here who works hot??? or is that something that is norrmal? i mean just the other day i was making up 250's in a 4000 amp 480/277 switchgear just cuz we couldnt shut the building down.


No HACK, the rest of us like our bodies to stay in a non vaporized state.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

You really like starting things don't you? 

AFAIK most insurance companies will really make the contractor pay if they do live work.
As long as you follow NFPA 70E you should be fine. 

That is if you don't mind 2nd degree burns. 
Personally I would rather not get burned at all.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> No one else thinking troll?


:yes: Dude it's probably peter


----------



## slowmo (Aug 19, 2010)

damn u guys sure r opinionated as hell im asking a serious question? every company ive worked at i work hot unless i dont have to but a lot of time i aint got a choice


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

FWIW I bet slowmos' next OP will be "where?????" :jester:


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

slowmo said:


> am i the only one here who works hot??? or is that something that is norrmal? i mean just the other day i was making up 250's in a 4000 amp 480/277 switchgear just cuz we couldnt shut the building down.


 usally when you are making up a panel its new const. , before power is turned on --- i'am calling BS


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

one of the last times i worked Hot in a SWG it was a 2000A 120/208 back of a Grand Union grocery store. Was knocking out a 2" and dropped the cutter, it bounced down the busses before landing in the bottom.  That was before I learned about arc-flash. Thank GOD it didn't connect between phases.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

slowmo said:


> damn u guys sure r opinionated as hell im asking a serious question? every company ive worked at i work hot unless i dont have to but a lot of time i aint got a choice


And the Dipsy doodle douchbag strikes again :lol:


----------



## slowmo (Aug 19, 2010)

JohnR said:


> one of the last times i worked Hot in a SWG it was a 2000A 120/208 back of a Grand Union grocery store. Was knocking out a 2" and dropped the cutter, it bounced down the busses before landing in the bottom.  That was before I learned about arc-flash. Thank GOD it didn't connect between phases.




yeah u gotta be careful in that **** glad noone got hurt


----------

